# Closet Rod



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There not all that strong, I would add a center support. The finish will hold up longer then a painted rod.
Want it stronger so no center support is need then go with galvinized pipe or wooden closet pole material.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The chrome or stainless steel ones hold up well---the white ones get black marks from coat hangers.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

As long as you are in there why not consider a closet organizer system. You quadruple your storage space. IMO rubbermaid is superiour to closetmaid


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

1 1/4 inch electrical conduit makes a good rod also and will hold a lot of weight.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

PVC piping works better than that cheap closet rod. If you want to add a core, get wood dowel or insert emt inside.


----------



## diyjohn1234 (Jan 30, 2012)

Scully said:


> i'm looking for a new closet rod. what would you recommend? i like this white one, but i'm not sure if the white coating will chip off over time?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/storag...d/4-ft-white-superslide-closet-rod-99759.html
> 
> ...


You can go to home depot and buy a wooden dowel rod.

Those are usually extremely strong and high rated.

JMO.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought a Closet-Pro adjustable metal rod with a white finish, and it's been really good. The finish is holding up fine, although I prefer thick plastic hangers over wire hangers, so that might have something to do with it. I do have_ some_ wire hangers, but it hasn't been an issue.

When I bought my metal rods, I looked at the wood dowels, as well. The dowel would have only been about a dollar or two less, and still need to be painted. The reason I was replacing the existing wood rods was because the paint was wearing off and they were warped to hell, so there was no reason for me to go with wood again and inevitably end up in the same situation down the road. 

The metal rods won't sag, and I'll never need to replace them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

depending on the span of the closet rod i use different rods

for short closets i use the cheap white ones. for spans over 5 ' i use heavy duty chrome rods which come from a commercial hardware supplier


----------

